# Does Cubing Make You Stupid?



## Blade8227 (Nov 18, 2013)

Today my dad decided (unfortunately) to give me some practice math tests, like any Asian parent. Of course, since I'm a total idiot, (I couldn't understand it) he got really mad and worked up like this: 
So after a bit of my laying around and being stupid, he finally had enough. He went upstairs, and "smashed" my cubes, since he believes cubing makes you stupid.

So my question is, does it?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 18, 2013)

No. It's more like it makes you smarter. It can improve memory and spatial awareness. 

Well…actually sometimes I feel the people on the forums make me dumber.


----------



## SnipeCube (Nov 18, 2013)

What do you mean he "smashed" your cubes? I don't think it makes you stupid, I honestly think its the other way around.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm sure cubing didn't make you worse at math. My guess is that not studying math did.

Perhaps cubing is responsible for your lack of studying, but it certainly doesn't make you stupid.

Smashing cubes = good parenting

EDIT: not really


----------



## kcl (Nov 18, 2013)

Give him an "Asian Parent science test". Tell him to give viable, scientific proof, as to why Cubing would make you worse at math. When he gives up, let him know the exact amount of your (or his?) money he just wasted.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 18, 2013)

Did he smash the cubes as in annihilating them?


----------



## applemobile (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, of course makes you stupid.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'm sure cubing didn't make you worse at math. My guess is that not studying math did.



This!

There's an old Roman adage: "modus in rebus", means moderation in all things. Too much of anything puts everything else out of balance. If your cubing was adversely affecting school then your father was right to stage an intervention. 

Maybe smashing your cubes was over the top... Depends how badly you failed the test?! ;-)


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 18, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> smashing your cubes was over the top... Depends how badly you failed the test?! ;-)



This, but I can't tolerate people harming my cubes. I'm pissed forever at people who drop my cube.


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 18, 2013)

Of course it doesn't make you stupid, but that's not the real issue. As a father of 3 I sometimes wish MineCraft was obliterated to outer space until I realise that they all do their homework and really they should spend their free-time how they want to (within reason). 

So the real question here is - *Did* cubing get in the way of your studying?

If yes, then it's a case of tough love - deal with it.
If no, then you'll have to talk to your dad about accepting that you are maybe not as bright as he thinks you are, and please could I have some new cubes for christmas. 
But you can't really blame your dad, atleast look at this way - that he atleast cares enough about your schooling to do something outrageous, you should be more worried if he didn't give a blind crap about your grades.
Just a little perspective from both parties is required.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 18, 2013)

An alternative and IMO better parenting technique would've been to take your cubes away and depending on how much your grades improve let you use them as a reward.


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 18, 2013)

Uhh, he didn't really smash them. (Except for one, with a five pound weight o_o)
He took them upstairs and I couldn't find them. But I doubt I will ever see them again.
And no, cubing did NOT get in the way of my studying. He just got worked up because I was having trouble with a few questions.

EDIT: When my dad didn't "hate" cubing, he just noticed I liked it. I wasn't obsessed, but I did do it in my free time sometimes when I was bored.
My dad scares me so I don't really feel like standing up to him.
SECOND EDIT -_-: Usually, once he dislikes something he gets over it, but this is a severe disliking. I probably won't get a new set of cubes.
But I do understand he wants me to have a good future, that's why I'm not mad at *him.* I'm just disappointed I can't do cubing anymore.


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

Blade8227 said:


> Uhh, he didn't really smash them. (Except for one, with a five pound weight o_o)
> He took them upstairs and I couldn't find them. But I doubt I will ever see them again.
> And no, cubing did NOT get in the way of my studying. He just got worked up because I was having trouble with a few questions.
> 
> ...



Bump. Find the cubes and sneak one 3x3. Hide that. I'm almost as strong as my dad, so I'm not sure about him scaring you. He will get over this. You will find all your cubes eventually, I should think. 

My dad has smashed one of my cubes before, too.


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 25, 2013)

hi-games.net is a wonderful thing

Sorry to hear your story though. Hope you get your cubes back soon.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 25, 2013)

-Yes cubing makes you stupid. Oh well. The trick is to cube on but work around it and make sure you're okay.
-Lol that logic though, more seriously. He should probably think more about adding than taking away, as with anything.
-Your dad shouldn't react like that. Its one of those things which make me feel really bad. I have a maths teacher who does that, not to me but still. How does negative feedback ever promote progress? I am lucky my parents trust my self motivation and don't pester me though. What do you find hard about maths? I'm keen to help out- which could be a quick short term fix.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 25, 2013)

What I would recommend:
1. Apologize and mean it.
2. Don't cube for a couple days, and tell your father that you are trying your best to get better at math.
3. Demonstrate an ability to do math by asking him to take another test, after you practice.
4. Don't let him catch you cubing in your free time, unless it is free time explicitly sanctioned by him, even if you have legitimately finished studying for the day, because it will make him think it's an addiction.
5. Tell him it's one of the things you like, and really don't want to give up.
Parents are just parents. Don't worry.



rj said:


> Bump. Find the cubes and sneak one 3x3. Hide that. I'm almost as strong as my dad, so I'm not sure about him scaring you. He will get over this. You will find all your cubes eventually, I should think.
> 
> My dad has smashed one of my cubes before, too.


A little off topic, but the fact that you are strong and therefore not scared of your dad means what exactly? I'm just wondering, does that mean you would physically fight him back? That's scary lol . I'm not judging at all, just asking.


----------



## rj (Nov 26, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> A little off topic, but the fact that you are strong and therefore not scared of your dad means what exactly? I'm just wondering, does that mean you would physically fight him back? That's scary lol . I'm not judging at all, just asking.


It means that I'm not afraid to say what I feel. I still respect him, but it helps.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

rj said:


> It means that I'm not afraid to say what I feel. I still respect him, but it helps.


Totally get it.


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 22, 2014)

I +1 that. Definitely.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 25, 2014)

If cubing makes you stupid then what does it do to those people who were born stupid?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't say what I really think of your dad without getting an infraction. We'll start by pointing out how stupid HE is for thinking that cube solving reduces intelligence. He also lacks caring if he has that little regard for your hobbies and what you find interesting. So please show him this message. I'd love for him to know how much of a scumbag I think he is.


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 26, 2014)

"stupid" is a tough word. I'm absolutely stupid about brain surgery, African capital cities, playing musical instruments, painting, and many, many other things. However, as a kid, I think your parents have a responsibility to keep your education on track and well rounded in order to make sure you don't close future doors before you even have a chance to walk through them. If your cubing is interfering with that, I understand why a parent might motivate you to focus on your education more.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I can't say what I really think of your dad without getting an infraction. We'll start by pointing out how stupid HE is for thinking that cube solving reduces intelligence. He also lacks caring if he has that little regard for your hobbies and what you find interesting. So please show him this message. I'd love for him to know how much of a scumbag I think he is.



He said he still respects his dad. I don't think he would appreciate your calling him a scumbag.


----------

